# Made the jump to sand



## scran53 (Mar 12, 2013)

I decided I'd make the leap from a drab wall of stacked Limestone and brown gravel to pool filter sand and some imaginative hardscaping. After looking through these forums I knew I needed to do something. Luckily I live very close to one of the best Limestone quarries (Silverdale) in the country and we had plenty left over from our rock walls. It took me 3 days to find the pieces I wanted and another day of actually making the switch. The fish love having the open spaces, the sand, and they're already doing the spawning dance. Any comments or suggestions would be welcomed. I wish I had taken a picture before so you could see the drastic change.

It's a 48G and I've got 8 Yellow Labs, and 2 Blue Acei (I lost 4 of them last year). I'm planning on changing the background to black as soon as it gets here.

I need some catfish. What would be the best way to go?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice. I'd go with Synotontis multipunctatus, petricola or lucipinnis. Group of 5.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

scran53 said:


> I decided I'd make the leap from a drab wall of stacked Limestone and brown gravel to pool filter sand and some imaginative hardscaping. After looking through these forums I knew I needed to do something. Luckily I live very close to one of the best Limestone quarries (Silverdale) in the country and we had plenty left over from our rock walls. It took me 3 days to find the pieces I wanted and another day of actually making the switch. The fish love having the open spaces, the sand, and they're already doing the spawning dance. Any comments or suggestions would be welcomed. I wish I had taken a picture before so you could see the drastic change.
> 
> It's a 48G and I've got 8 Yellow Labs, and 2 Blue Acei (I lost 4 of them last year). I'm planning on changing the background to black as soon as it gets here.
> 
> I need some catfish. What would be the best way to go?


Good stuff and I think the black background will really make it pop, congrats!


----------



## scran53 (Mar 12, 2013)

WOW, 5 catfish, really?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes...they will hide 24/7 unless you have them in a pretty big group. Is it a 48" tank?


----------



## scran53 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes. I think I'm finally beginning to learn that sometimes more numbers means less aggression.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The fish DJ recommended really enjoy being in a group so you will see more activity plus they don't get too large.


----------



## scran53 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, I've been researching them all day. Everyone gives such great suggestions in here. Thanks.

Now I'll need suggestions for online places to buy some of these critters.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check the Sponsors or Retailer Reviews section at the top of the page for 'where to buy' fish.

Other members can send recommendations via PM.


----------



## WVUfish (Jan 2, 2013)

Petricolas are my favorite catfish, they school together, are easy to breed, are hardy and only grow to about 4". You could go with more than 5 as well. I kept a group of about 20 in a 45 gallon tank for several years before moving them to my 225.


----------



## scran53 (Mar 12, 2013)

DOH, I never noticed the Sponsors and Reviews at the top.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Petricola are awesome. Very beautiful cat fish. I need to get a few more in my tank


----------

